# Tired of fighting the same fight... I don't know what to do...



## BarefootHope

My husband and I have been married for six months and we got married a year and a half after we first met. When we first started dating I was a serious gum-aholic and he dipped (not constantly but a regular basis). We made a deal to both stop our habits and we did. Every now and again he would dip, depending on who he was around, just like I would have the occasional stick of gum. However about 3 months into our marriage he started dipping again. I've told him how I feel about it but that just doesn't seem to be enough. I've told him I don't want to watch him go through a terrible desease or worse one day and I just absolutely CANNOT stand it. I can't stand the smell, the spit bottles, the way he looks with it in, the sound of him spitting or even the sound of his voice. It literally makes me want to be sick. He gets angry because I don't want to be around him when he does it. He doesn't get that there is no compromise here. He wants to do it and I don't want him too. We are watching his grandfather die of lung cancer and that's not enough to make him stop. I'm just tired of fighting about it. I need some unbias advice! PLEASE!!


----------



## prometheus

BFH, he can quit with your love and support. Does he really want to? I quit dipping two yrs ago. It was tough. I did it for me and not anyone else esp my wife. Try tapering down. Dip in the a.m after lunch and p.m. Then a.m and p.m then a.m only then every other day then nothing. Good luck


----------

